# My IMATS 2009 Haul



## Ambonee (Jun 21, 2009)

So I spent WAY too much $$!! but I had a blast...

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b8...e/IMG_7933.jpg
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b8...e/IMG_7934.jpg
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b8...e/IMG_7935.jpg
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b8...e/IMG_7936.jpg
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b8...e/IMG_7937.jpg
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b8...e/IMG_7938.jpg





http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b8...e/IMG_7941.jpg
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b8...e/IMG_7942.jpg









For those wondering...I LOVE face painting so getting these things were AMAZING for me!! I can't wait to play with it all!! I love that LUSH was also in the same area as the show!! Yum!


----------



## n_c (Jun 21, 2009)

awesome haul!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow that is a great haul!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Enjoy!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jun 21, 2009)

DANG GIRL~  Go big or go home! you did it too! Amazing haul! Glad you had fun!


----------



## smint (Jun 21, 2009)

That's a great haul! I'll sure you'll have fun playing with that :O)


----------



## nunu (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow!! Amazing haulage


----------



## highonmac (Jun 21, 2009)

Excellent HAUL! So jealous, wish we had makeup shoes like this is canada! Enjoy


----------



## christineeee_ (Jun 21, 2009)

awesome haul & look at all that LUSH!! <3


----------



## naijapretty (Jun 21, 2009)

Thats a nice haul. Are the shadows all mehron?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *highonmac* 

 
_Excellent HAUL! So jealous, wish we had makeup shoes like this is canada! Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Highonmac, there are canadian makeup shows. Google canadian makeup show, its either organized by the powder group or Imats. I knwo there's one in Toronto.


----------



## lushious_lips (Jun 21, 2009)

Great haul.


----------



## rbella (Jun 21, 2009)

Awesome haul!! Cinema Secrets brush cleaner is by far the best, I love it!


----------



## juicy415 (Jun 21, 2009)

woooo lovee it! enjoy your haul!


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jun 22, 2009)

awesome pics!!!  thanks!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 22, 2009)

Fabulous haul!!! Everything looks great!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 22, 2009)

awesome! i missed the IMATS


----------



## TamiChoi (Jun 22, 2009)

wow nice haul, enjoy!


----------



## wifey806 (Jun 25, 2009)

i'm loving it!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *highonmac* 

 
_Excellent HAUL! So jealous, wish we had makeup shoes like this is canada! Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *naijapretty* 

 
_Thats a nice haul. Are the shadows all mehron?



Highonmac, there are canadian makeup shows. Google canadian makeup show, its either organized by the powder group or Imats. I knwo there's one in Toronto._

 

Awesome haulage!!!
And the IMATS will be stopping in Toronto next.
This year I missed it because of some last minute attempt at coordinating with my sister in GA. Next year Im going come hell or high water even if it means going alone!


----------



## Vixxen (Jun 28, 2009)

lucky girl! yay for lush


----------



## fondasaurusrex (Jun 28, 2009)

OMG please adopt me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



great haul !


----------



## christinebezans (Jun 29, 2009)

Those pink brushes look like the ones from the coastal scents website, what booth did you get those at?


----------



## MACaDiiCt5!90 (Jul 29, 2009)

great haull cant wait to go next year!


----------



## Melissa_ (Jul 29, 2009)

Great haul!


----------

